# Semi Vaporizes SUV



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

This is sad. Caught on a dash cam.

This is true, SUV vaporized and yes there were people in it. Don't know the outcome but I doubt it was good.

You have been warned. If you choose to watch it remember you were warned.

Semi Vaporizes SUV


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

OH MY G*D! I have seen some pretty bad accidents, but this was something you don't even see in the movies. The only thing i think that helped was whoever was in that SUV would have died instantly, no pain & suffering.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah but you know how time seems to slow down when in situations like this? So he probably new it was coming and may have felt like an eternity to him. So I often wonder how instantly is instantly. Found this on it:

It was a Nissan Navara and appears only occupied by the driver. The accident took place on the М-7 road in the Petushinski District, Vladimirskaya Region in Russia on February 24, 2012.

If you can believe the web.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I saw that a few days ago when it was emailed to me. He probably didn't see the semi while trying to regain control.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wow! that really makes me sad seeing that!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn…. Last year Feb an out of control driver t-boned me during a snow storm turned my truck head on into a concrete wall. It took forever to hit and I truly thought I was gonna die. Thank you air bags… Woke up with the dash board in my lap and only three cracked ribs and I had nightmares for a few weeks. Seeing this is just so frightening the Nissan just disintegrates.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Someone sent that to me a few days ago…..I think it was Snowy River, but not sure…...Wow….that is unbelievable how that SUV is just there one minute, and gone the next…..Boy, you just never know….scary..!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They way a lot of idiots drive around trucks, I really have to wonder why it doesn't happen more. Just a few days ago there was a small plastic car making a 3 lane right hand turn to exit right in front of my 3/4 ton P/U. There was a semi in the next lane. The idiot started to stop in the middle of the freeway, but thought better of it and kept going, thank God!!

The funniest I remember was a small car with its hood ran over. The idiot decided to cut in front of a truck. Of course the driver never saw him.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Saw all kinds of bad stuff when I was driving. Happens just that way too. Someome over his head looses it for a split second and BOOM ! ! The average 80,000 pound semi rig rides handles and stops as good as it can, but impossible is still to much to ask. That guy in the SUV was very lucky if he survived , and even luckier if he went quickly if he didn't survive.

I saw worse than that, but perhaps not that dramatic. It still wakes me up some nights.

DRIVE SAFELY all of you, and keep looking ahead; and plan what to do in an emergency.

Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is important to keep an eye out behind too. One day I saw a car behind darting through traffic at a high rate of speed on my far right side. I noticed a path for it to cut in front of me even thought it was a couple hundred yards back. I started braking in anticipation. Good thing I saw her coming!! ;-( Defense, defense, defense, the only way to go out there.


----------

